# upper Dawson county



## Craig Knight (Aug 30, 2008)

cleared out a few road beds this morning and man alive the ground is covered with acorns already. Lots of muscadines and 3 crab apple trees loaded with crabapples, none of them on the ground yet. Lots of well used trails and since it rained all of the small creeks are running again.


----------



## Jaybird13 (Aug 31, 2008)

were r u hunting at, would u let friends tag along! do u have me a good tree picked out yet? don't forget 2 deers.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 31, 2008)

found a few good spots yesteday  dont know where I'll be opening day but the 300 will be at home,  You and Tim better be going


----------



## Jaybird13 (Sep 6, 2008)

you know ill be in your right pocket opening morning ill be at your house 3 in the morning


----------



## chestatee (Sep 24, 2008)

*posted land*

stay off my 500 ac. off of hwy 183 north.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 24, 2008)

chestatee said:


> stay off my 500 ac. off of hwy 183 north.



I know you probably work with my brother or something but which one are ya?? Come on up Ill be there this weekend


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2008)

I read in the paper that 500 ac up there is fixin to become a race track sorta thing..Is that yalls?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 8, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I read in the paper that 500 ac up there is fixin to become a race track sorta thing..Is that yalls?



yep if the deal goes thru. But we are able to hunt it till then.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 12, 2008)

no deer down just yet, I am seeing more rubs and scrapes that are fresh and used more than I ever have.  Man this seaon is starting out in a fast way


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 12, 2008)

Its gonna be nice!! I'm seeing scrapes and horned trees all over! Gonna be some bigguns killed this year..


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 4, 2008)

mornings seem to be the times to hunt from daybreak till about 12 or so. Havent seen a single deer in the afternoons. Just the opposite of last season


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 9, 2008)

*finally*

got in the stand about 3:58 pm today and had an 8 pointer down DRT at 4:02pm, rutting real hard man he stinks to high heaven, but he's the first good buck I had the chance to take this season and now he's in the cooler. Will post pics tomorrow, camera is at work. The EBR did its duty with a neck shot at less than 30feet.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 15, 2008)

6 does
1-6 pointer
1-8 pointer 
1-7 pointer, not so bad so far, 5 hunters on 500 acres


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 15, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> 3 does
> 1-6 pointer
> 1-8 pointer, not so bad so far, 5 hunters on 500 acres


I saw a few checked out on the forest this week..Most were chasing when killed..Saw a 5pt at your spot at 1 pm today.I'd say its still a week or so off before the big boys get stupid...Also saw a 102 pound black boar hog checked out..Who was it said on here that their was no wild hogs on the forest


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 15, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I saw a few checked out on the forest this week..Most were chasing when killed..Saw a 5pt at your spot at 1 pm today.I'd say its still a week or so off before the big boys get stupid...Also saw a 102 pound black boar hog checked out..Who was it said on here that their was no wild hogs on the forest



Wish there was a good population on our property.These deer were killed up off of our 500 acres.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the deer went south for the winter. In the last 4 days I have seen nothing in the woods but woodpeckers, crows and 4 or 5 squirrels


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 30, 2008)

*Deer*

where'd they go???????


----------



## sodbusterman (Nov 30, 2008)

I hunted upper dawson yesturday and saw nothing also? I see scraps and rubs but have only seen one or two doe all year up there.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 1, 2008)

well just when I said it was dead, my brother calls me this afternoon and says theres a 4 pointer breeding a doe in a field not a 1/2 mile from his house. Go figure


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 4, 2008)

Had to work today but some others didnt and now the club we have is 3 does less populated than it was this morning All 3 healthy does with plenty of fat and all 3 were between 90-100 lbs.


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 7, 2008)

*Saw one...*

11:00am crossing onto Dawson Forest
I'm thinking...WHY would you want to leave private
property to go onto public property

No horns.

I hate it when the Forest has hunts.
The deer seem to leave our place.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 7, 2008)

Greg,I have yet to  understand why the deer are not all over ours and yours when DF has a hunt. I have yet to see a deer in the corn fields during legal hours. Maybe soon though it aint over yet. I am finding more fresh scrapes and rubs right now though.


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 11, 2008)

*Yep*

Me too. I'm gonna try some rattling Saturday morning.
Might be some trollers looking for does after all of this rain.

I ran into one of your co-workers the Friday morning after Thanksgiving.

He said the boss killed a nice 8pt on #3.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 11, 2008)

Yall stop speaking in code..Wheres # 3


----------



## JR (Dec 11, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> Greg,I have yet to  understand why the deer are not all over ours and yours when DF has a hunt. I have yet to see a deer in the corn fields during legal hours. Maybe soon though it aint over yet. I am finding more fresh scrapes and rubs right now though.



Mike and I have ya covered during the 'off-hours'...


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall stop speaking in code..Wheres # 3


its really hard to tell you how to get there. 


kennyjr1976 said:


> Mike and I have ya covered during the 'off-hours'...



Who is Mike?? I dont have any OFF HOURS


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> its really hard to tell you how to get there.
> 
> 
> Who is Mike?? I dont have any OFF HOURS



Mike = GA Dawg....  And since you can't seem to see any deer in the daylight hours... GA Dawg and I will cover the field at night to make sure you don't miss anything!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Mike = GA Dawg....  And since you can't seem to see any deer in the daylight hours... GA Dawg and I will cover the field at night to make sure you don't miss anything!!!



I should have thought about that before I asked, I am just used to hearing and saying Ghorley  yep ya'll keep gaurdin them at night for me sooner or later they will have to show up during the day.  we do need to get together before the seasons over and hunt it a time or 2.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 12, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> I should have thought about that before I asked, I am just used to hearing and saying Ghorley  yep ya'll keep gaurdin them at night for me sooner or later they will have to show up during the day.  we do need to get together before the seasons over and hunt it a time or 2.


Sounds like a place we need to have a deer drive!!!! They should be hitting them now.Acorns are pretty much gone..


----------



## Jaybird13 (Dec 12, 2008)

u still going to get smoked by jason and jason G BUDDY


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 12, 2008)

Jaybird13 said:


> u still going to get smoked by jason and jason G BUDDY



not a chance my friend.


----------



## JR (Dec 12, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds like a place we need to have a deer drive!!!! They should be hitting them now.Acorns are pretty much gone..


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 14, 2008)

*Saw five Saturday AM*

My son & I son ran two off going in right at daylight.
8:15am three cross in front of us.
Doe, doe...and a BUCK!

My son tries his best to get the scope on him but not in time

The best I could tell he was a small eight but would have made a dandy first buck for an 11 year old!


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 14, 2008)

Label Dawg said:


> My son & I son ran two off going in right at daylight.
> 8:15am three cross in front of us.
> Doe, doe...and a BUCK!
> 
> ...



Good deal, sort of at least ya'll seen some. I'm sure he'll get one before the seasons over.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

well no hunting for today it has been pouring rain since before 6 AM man I hope it lets up sometime before tomorrows over.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 27, 2008)

WHERE????????????????????????????????????????????????Did the deer go????? Man I cant buy a deer, close to 2000 acres and aint nobody seeing a deer in legal hours. Scrapes are being cleaned out but not so much as a single doe walking much in daylight hours?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 1, 2009)

*Well crap*

ITS OVER , SLOW SLOW SLOW, deer were moving on our property but it was right as time and light ran out, I could hear them in the creek bottom in leaves just couldnt see them. Come on September


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 7, 2009)

*We saw 6*

New Year's day morning.
Saw 3 that afternoon.
No bucks.

The gun range folks locked us in the last evening
They by-passed ya'll's lock...GP's lock ALL locks except for theirs.

I called my daughter and had her look up the name of the guy and have him come let us out!
He did.

I wonder who keeps leaving the yellow gate WIDE OPEN

It's not GP's lock...it's always ya'll's lock that's open.
I always close the gate and lock it. The gun range guy said he noticed the yellow gate is alway open.

Also, I heard several 4 wheelers on Jan 1st afternoon...
Hunting season's over and I figure the local Kneivel's will be back at it


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Label Dawg said:


> New Year's day morning.
> Saw 3 that afternoon.
> No bucks.
> 
> ...



Yep the seasons over now the local dipsticks on their 4 wheelers will be all over it . We've put up a few trail cams to try to get their pics. Yep the yellow gate had been unlocked and open every time I went over there too I figured it was GP but I have no clue.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2009)

Alot of people around here have GP keys..Thats all I know


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Alot of people around here have GP keys..Thats all I know



blasted trespassers


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2009)

Dang them


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Dang them



one in every crowd. !!! We need to get together and run the dogs. Theres another guy wanting to go also.


----------



## Jaybird13 (Jan 8, 2009)

i dont know why u want to go craig ur honey isnt going to let u go she told me u was cleaning toilets till this oct


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Jaybird13 said:


> i dont know why u want to go craig ur honey isnt going to let u go she told me u was cleaning toilets till this oct



Wait I think you got YOU confused with me. Oh yeah thats right You didnt get to go but just a handful of times. Then it was back to cleaning toilets and running vacuums for you my ghbi MEANT TO CALL YOU TODAY. bUT AS YOU WELL KNOW i WAS COVERED UP IN WORK.


----------



## Jaybird13 (Jan 8, 2009)

work u and gadawg call that work whatever if that makes u feel better to call want ya do is work ok


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Jaybird13 said:


> work u and gadawg call that work whatever if that makes u feel better to call want ya do is work ok



Now now do I need to bring you a diaper and a wipey ?? Its ok your still like my little brother just not all there


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm ready to run the hounds whenever! Who else is wanting to go? I dont put up with no SLOW,BOO-HOOING blueticks


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm ready to run the hounds whenever! Who else is wanting to go? I dont put up with no SLOW,BOO-HOOING blueticks



Man have a little respect Ole Dixie passed away before deer season.


----------



## Jaybird13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ga Dawg I was coon hunting before u were potty trained, I can hang with you any day or any night. But you have to watch out for that Craig he is a little slow in the woods. Let's go!!!!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaybird13 said:


> Ga Dawg I was coon hunting before u were potty trained, I can hang with you any day or any night. But you have to watch out for that Craig he is a little slow in the woods. Let's go!!!!!!



yeah buddy but I am only a little slow.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 11, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> Man have a little respect Ole Dixie passed away before deer season.


Not talking about her..Just blueticks IN GENERAL



Jaybird13 said:


> Ga Dawg I was coon hunting before u were potty trained, I can hang with you any day or any night. But you have to watch out for that Craig he is a little slow in the woods. Let's go!!!!!!


Please Do either of yall actually have a dog that will tree or coon


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 11, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Not talking about her..Just blueticks IN GENERAL
> 
> Please Do either of yall actually have a dog that will tree or coon



Now why are you saying YA'LL ?? I.m ready to go if it'll not rain on a saturday nite. Maybe this Friday or saturday will work. Mine wont tree I'll tell you that. But I aint hunted him in almost a year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant go sat night..Fri is better.I guess we can hit the forest..Dont want no easy coon and them sure aint that I aint going if its below 20 either..Well I'll go if jaybird will handle my dog..She dont have no reverse!!!


----------



## Jaybird13 (Jan 12, 2009)

lets go gadawg i want to go with a good coon dog but if u want coons get g buddy to go to the 500 ac always want to hunt it but he was chicken maybe he will let us


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 12, 2009)

Jaybird13 said:


> lets go gadawg i want to go with a good coon dog but if u want coons get g buddy to go to the 500 ac always want to hunt it but he was chicken maybe he will let us



chicken??????? Man I'll take you to the crackheads house and drop you off.


----------



## Jaybird13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe gadawg is chicken to so me what a real coon dog is if he can tree a coon on 500 ac he has a randy wheeler coon dog lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I've turned chicken.Its supposed to be in the single digits aint it? To heck with that..Aint no coon stirring in single digit weather...Jaybird last account I had Randy was still huntin..He lives over around commerce somewhere..We need to look him up and go..See if hes changed his ways any


----------



## Jaybird13 (Jan 15, 2009)

yea his still hunting he sold ricky a dog a yr ago same old randy but yea ghb and me r going to look at some land saturday so lets go next wkend if ghb is'nt chicken.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2009)

Where did Ricky move to? I aint seen him hunting the forest any this coon season...He still have chickens?


----------



## kpeels (Jan 15, 2009)

jaybird13 said:


> maybe gadawg is chicken to so me what a real coon dog is if he can tree a coon on 500 ac he has a randy wheeler coon dog lol



hey guys i hunted years ago with randy wheeler he still around id love to see him anyone got contact for him and any nite yall need someone to tag along id love to go with yall dont have dogs anymore but sure do miss it  but not tonight to dang cold!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2009)

kpeels said:


> hey guys i hunted years ago with randy wheeler he still around id love to see him anyone got contact for him and any nite yall need someone to tag along id love to go with yall dont have dogs anymore but sure do miss it  but not tonight to dang cold!!!


I guess we have all been with Randy a time or 2..He used to walk me pert near to death I dont have his info but he usually stops by here once a year or so..You can tag along anytime you feel like going.I dont care..


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Bird and Dawg I just checked my new Scoutgaurd trail cam and theres no deer eating my corn had 18 pics of COONS though. Big fat nasty mean looking , dog chewin coons. We'll go next week.If'n it aint too cold for you 2


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2009)

My dog aint been turned out in almost a month..I bet she will be on her game.I may go tomorrow night.12 aint that cold


----------



## kpeels (Jan 15, 2009)

ga dawg said:


> i guess we have all been with randy a time or 2..he used to walk me pert near to death i dont have his info but he usually stops by here once a year or so..you can tag along anytime you feel like going.i dont care..



man i think hes walked everyone to death in ga well if yall hear of him tell him red said hello and let me know when yall go would love to hear the hound run again thanks


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 16, 2009)

the camera is about 35 feet from the feeder, looks like the dogs will have a little fun.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 16, 2009)

I might could even get my puppy after one there!!!!


----------

